# Anyone Had Experience With Hyperthyroidism In A Cat?



## Lee (Mar 4, 2020)

Ranger developed this several months ago, rapidly lost weight, matted fur, he looked like a train wreck. Tests were done and a new diet ordered, he liked the food he was on which was a gastro intestinal diet and this new food I was warned was something that not all cats liked, in fact most hate it.

But Ranger liked it, he is an oddball, his weight slowly started going up and his fur went back to almost normal. But this diet is not easy, the cat is strictly controlled to only that food, no treats, nothing. Don't ask me how they do it but all salt is eliminated from the food.

Ranger always got tidbits of people food, the first three days on the new diet food I was forced to go outside to eat, locking myself in the bathroom only resulted in howling outside the door. Any food accidentally dropped on the floor resulted in this almost 18 year old cat going into rocket mode.

Now the last week he decided he does not like the kibble any longer, and of course he made this decision after buying the $45 bag. Still was eating the canned stuff, so bought 10 tins at $3.80 a pop.....more expensive than canned people salmon I know.

Now last three days will not eat the canned stuff, just little sniffs and bites and walks away. But still hungry as he attempts to grab my food so I knew it was the food, not him sick.

Called the vet, he will now be switched to a senior food or renal diet, vet has to check his numbers from the past two blood works and put on pills which he warned while keeping the thyroid in check could also push the kidney numbers up so a pill would reduce that risk.

Bottom line, you must prepare yourself for that outcome. 

To my thinking, Ranger is almost 18 years old and it comes down to quality of life for his remaining time, enough of trying to coax him to eat what he does not like, I could not live eating the same thing day after day.

Seems to me it's about the same thing as telling an 85 year old person with cancer that he cannot have that cigarette after smoking for 70 years.

Thoughts?


----------



## tortiecat (Mar 4, 2020)

I agree!  I would keep trying the canned food, but I would also give him
some of the food he likes and is used too.  At his age he could go into
'renal failure' that's a chance you take.  Please just don't let him suffer!
My thoughts go out to you as my Callie is also 18 years old.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 4, 2020)

"*I was forced to go outside to eat,* *locking myself in the bathroom *only resulted in howling outside the door." 
WHAT!  YOU lock yourself in?  How about locking him in somewhere?  Just closing a door would be fine. If he howls, that's his problem!  Geesh!


----------



## Pecos (Mar 4, 2020)

My 18 year old cat has this same problem and has done pretty well on the prescription diet. There are days when she will predominately eat the kibble version and days when she prefers the wet version. She has gained back some but not all of the weight she lost.

One of the most perplexing problems is keeping up with the fur matting that has increased dramatically since this started. I work on them every day, but she is somewhat uncooperative and her coat is a "chopped up" embarrassing mess. Some of these mats are so close to the skin that they are impossible to cut out.

Still, she is a sweet cat and relatively healthy otherwise, except for some arthritis in her hips. You and I are lucky that our cats like this stuff because my vet indicated that a lot of cats don't. 

To be completely truthful, I have not completely deprived her of a few treats every day. Life is short even for kitties and she enjoys them so much. I cannot detect that these minor amounts of treats have impacted her progress on the prescription diet.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 4, 2020)

@Lee - At 18 he's pretty old, his time is numbered.  I agree with you, let him enjoy what time he has left.

I always remember this guy who adored his doberman, but the still young doberman got a bad heart condition.  On the way to the vet to have him put down and passing by the dog's favorite park, the dog whined that he wanted to play in the park.  The guy was afraid he would have a heart attack and continued to the vet.  He later regretted his decision as stupid:  why worry about a heart attack and deny the dog the pleasure when he was taking him to be euthanized.  I felt so bad for the guy, he let his heart do the thinking and he really agonized over his decision.


----------



## Lee (Mar 5, 2020)

Pecos, you can buy or make steps for kitty if the arthritis is preventing her from going to a face higher spot such as a sofa.

Ranger actually improved and the vet said it was his form of physical therapy going up and down several times a day.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 5, 2020)

Lee said:


> Pecos, you can buy or make steps for kitty if the arthritis is preventing her from going to a face higher spot such as a sofa.
> 
> Ranger actually improved and the vet said it was his form of physical therapy going up and down several times a day.


Thanks.
Oh yes, we have steps all over the house and they make a big difference. Her main living area (my office) is on our second floor and she climbs those steps with ease. She also still goes out and roams around the backyard everyday and sometimes she will (sort of) play with our Bichon puppy. But mostly she likes to sleep in my lap like she is right now.


----------

